
How Julia Enthoven Built a $9k/Month Meme and Video Editing App - eulid55
https://launchbasket.com/how-julia-enthoven-built-a-9k-month-meme-and-video-editing-app-an-interview-with-kapwing-cofounder-and-ceo/
======
microwavecamera
> During the launch phase, did you maintain a full-time job? (or even
> currently)

 _No – my co-founder and I worked full-time on Kapwing._

\----

Seems like they're glossing over a relevant and important part there.

